# Presion de aire recomendada para llantas 27.5 X 2.25 Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo



## Rayobiker (Jul 26, 2014)

Buenas tardes amigos,

Me pueden dar sus recomendaciones sobre la Presion de aire para llantas 27.5 X 2.25 Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo si alguien tiene experiencia en ellas. y cual es su opinión en estas llantas.. 

Saludos cordiales desde Hermosillo, Sonora.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rayobiker said:


> Buenas tardes amigos,
> 
> Me pueden dar sus recomendaciones sobre la Presion de aire para llantas 27.5 X 2.25 Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo si alguien tiene experiencia en ellas. y cual es su opinión en estas llantas..
> 
> Saludos cordiales desde Hermosillo, Sonora.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Rayobiker,

Me imagino que las traes tubeless , si es así te recomiendo si pesas menos de 70 kilos las pongas a 28 psi , entre 70 y 75 a 30 psi y mas de 75 kilos le aumentes 2.psi por cada 5 kilos .

Otra manera puede ser que comiences con el punto medio de la presión recomendada e indicada en el flanco de las llantas y de ahí te muevas ya sea un poco hacia arriba o hacia abajo según sientas como se desempeñan en la práctica .

Luego nos comentas como las sientes.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## Rayobiker (Jul 26, 2014)

Excelente Last Biker tu recomendación, voy a partir de estos consejos apenas ayer las rode por priera vez con 28 psi. yo peso 73 kgs. y le voy a subir 2 psi mas para ver el comportamiento, aunque en la página de Schwalbe recomiendan para Tubeless no mas de 35 psi.

Gracias por tu apoyo Last Biker..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Las ruedas se diseñan al rededor de 28psi por lo general. Si eres muy agresivo en manejo y quieres incrementar agarre, unos psi más podrían ayudar. Si más bien es manejo técnico, unos psi menos serían mejor.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rayobiker , se me olvidó decirte que también depende del tipo y ancho del rim, ahora ya se están usando super anchos hasta de 41 mm y con rines de esos todavía le puedes poner menos presión , tu tienes los que vienen con el kit de la bici , los Novatec ? ya sean de aluminio o de carbono ve lo que dice la etiqueta del rim.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## Rayobiker (Jul 26, 2014)

Hola Last Bikesr, no yo no tengo los Novatec, arme unos rines con los Stans Notubes ZTR ARCH EX 650B, co las llantas Nobby Nic. Saludos..


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rayobiker said:


> Hola Last Bikesr, no yo no tengo los Novatec, arme unos rines con los Stans Notubes ZTR ARCH EX 650B, co las llantas Nobby Nic. Saludos..


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Esos rines son ATM yo uso esos con las mismas llantas y las mazas DT Swiss 240 o las 350 , de Stan´s los Arch Ex son los que mas me gustan , ni tan ligeros como los Crest ni tan pesados como las Flow :thumbsup:


----------



## Rayobiker (Jul 26, 2014)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Esos rines son ATM yo uso esos con las mismas llantas y las mazas DT Swiss 240 o las 350 , de Stan´s los Arch Ex son los que mas me gustan , ni tan ligeros como los Crest ni tan pesados como las Flow :thumbsup:


 SI yo pienso igual, tengo las masas DT Swiss 350 con las llantas Nobby Nic 2.25 y me parecen que estan jalando muy bien. Saludos Last Biker:thumbsup:


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

depende de muchas cosas, entre ellas el peso y lo que quieres que haga la bici. Ami me gusta poner la de enfrente un poco mas baja de 28 ya que tiene muy buen agarre en partes tecnicas y la de atras alrededor de los 30-32. el problema es que se vuelve muy lenta y es mas facil poncharte/golpear el rin.

Te recomiendo que intentes con diferentes presiones para que veas que es lo que te gusta. Te advierto que si empiezas a jugar con las presiones y las bajas de mas te vas a ponchar, asi que ve preparado a la montaña para que no te tengas que regresar a pie.

Tambien asegurate de tener sellador en las llantas, me han salvado minimo unas 4 veces.

Saludos


----------

